# screen capture does not work



## Christian233 (Jun 9, 2020)

I have a MacBook Pro 2020 macOS Catalina 10.15.5 and I'm using the latest version of OBS 25.0.8. I use the Display Capture but it does not work. I get the message No properties available.   How can I fix it ? Someone can help me ?

Regards,
Christian


----------



## Christian233 (Jun 10, 2020)

Problem solve by myself ..... Settings > Security & Privacy > Privacy > Screen Recording and Check OBS.app.


----------



## FeebieMac (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm having the same issue and tried Privacy settings. OBS is not available under screen recordng but is a checked option under camera and microphone. What step am I missing?


----------



## Ronald de Waal (Jun 10, 2020)

I am having the same issue at this moment, tried Privacy settings but it was not there. I had also a problem with the camera that was not in privacy settings, but that resolved in the settings when I saw there were 2 identical options and selected the other cam option.
I tried installing OBS again, it was not resolved, the same settings were there with the same problems. 
I just clicked on the source settings of screen recording again and a message came and now I have access to screen recording in the privacy settings. But not all the windows were in the capture list, it seems that the list didn't refresh. After restarting OBS i now can capture the right window. The scale is not right yet but that must be easy to solve.


----------



## RajKing (Jun 11, 2020)

Ronald de Waal said:


> I am having the same issue at this moment, tried Privacy settings but it was not there. I had also a problem with the camera that was not in privacy settings, but that resolved in the settings when I saw there were 2 identical options and selected the other cam option.
> I tried installing OBS again, it was not resolved, the same settings were there with the same problems.
> I just clicked on the source settings of screen recording again and a message came and now I have access to screen recording in the privacy settings. But not all the windows were in the capture list, it seems that the list didn't refresh. After restarting OBS i now can capture the right window. The scale is not right yet but that must be easy to solve.


Hello Ronald , I am facin exactly same issue where I cannot see the OBS under privacy settings , Can you mind elobrate how you resolved it pls in step by step manner? it would be great help


----------



## RajKing (Jun 11, 2020)

FeebieMac said:


> I'm having the same issue and tried Privacy settings. OBS is not available under screen recordng but is a checked option under camera and microphone. What step am I missing?


If you find the solution kindly post here it will helps me too thanks very much !!!! well appreciated


----------



## melkumew (Jun 22, 2020)

Try out this one https://www.movavi.com/screen-recorder-mac/. Been using it for a while and had no problems so far. There is a free trial version, so you can check out if it suits you.


----------



## dcapurro (Jul 18, 2020)

Same problem here, the option to grant screen recording permission is not available (screenshot attached)


----------



## moscow242 (Jul 20, 2020)

I have this problem too...Has this issue been fixed yet?


----------



## Dapo (Jan 3, 2021)

I have an answer to if you cannot find OBS in the list

1. go to your terminal and type: csrutil status
2. hit enter, if it says disabled then that may be your issue.

to re-enable it:

1. Restart your mac 
2. During the boot  up press and hold command-R (for enter recovery mode) 
3. Wait for load it up 
4. If you have disk encription -> put your password, if not go to step 5
5. Click “utilities” at the top of your screen then open terminal
6. In terminal type “csrutil enable” and enter
7. Restart your mac
8. go to your terminal and type: csrutil status it should be enabled now
9. Reinstall your app - They should now ask permission for microphone and stuff. For screen recording go manually to settings and select the checkbox next to OBS)


----------



## Businge (Mar 7, 2021)

This tutorial helped me solve the problem









						How to Fix Black Screen on OBS on Mac 2020
					

How to fix black screen on OBS on Mac in 2020, using this easy step by step tutorial.I also show where you can fix your microphone audio if you can't get acc...




					www.youtube.com


----------

